# Self-stabilizing 4K Action Camera



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

come on post up some real and raw footy....maybe some board mounted...let us see if it really works


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey Gymbol.................take yer spam........and shove it waaaaaaaay up yer ass.................when yer done..........you can fuck off.........


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Snapshow in 3....2....1.....


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks cool and price is on point, ill be keeping an eye on this https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gimbalcam-self-stabilizing-4k-action-camera-photography#/


----------



## patrickcalderon (Nov 29, 2017)

*Here is a video that proves GimbalCam works great for capturing killer video while sn*

Here is a video that proves GimbalCam works great for capturing killer video while snowboarding! 














GimbalCam said:


> Hi, snowboarders! I am so excited to introduce you guys our GimbalCam, which is a self-stabilizing 4K action camera!
> 
> GimbalCam captures shake-free smooth cinematic videos. Anyone can shoot like a Pro! It's more powerful than Gopro!
> 
> ...


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Damn, if it looks like that you'll have my money.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

this technically classifies as spam but it's actually good haha


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

basser said:


> this technically classifies as spam but it's actually good haha


If members want to see the content and its only posted once, is it really spam?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

patrickcalderon said:


> Here is a video that proves GimbalCam works great for capturing killer video while snowboarding!


Bullshit!! It's a fake!! That shaky video on the L is crap! I dont have any gimbal & my piss poor GoPro footage isnt anywhere near that shaky. 

I've got footage every bit as stable as the one on the right without any gimbal. Hell,.. the footage I shot with the GP mounted to my bindings wasn't as bad as that shitty fake on the Left.

Guy's a Spammer & so is the douche posting sample videos trying to defend him.  :finger1:

-edit-
Look closely,... it's the *exact* same footage for both samples. The one on the L has been cropped a little tighter so the shakes could be added in post! :finger1:
The same dude is skiing in front of him in both samples. So either his "gimbal" magically filmed both shaky & stable footage at the same time? 

Save your money fellas,... It's total _BULLSHIT!!! _


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Bullshit!! It's a fake!! That shaky video on the L is crap! I dont have any gimbal & my piss poor GoPro footage isnt anywhere near that shaky.
> 
> I've got footage every bit as stable as the one on the right without any gimbal. Hell,.. the footage I shot with the GP mounted to my bindings wasn't as bad as that shitty fake on the Left.
> 
> ...


I don't even know where to start with this, holy shit do some research before putting out crazy statements like that


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I kind of assumed they went down like this










I think the lack of nicotine has Chomps extra grumpy.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

16gkid said:


> I don't even know where to start with this, holy shit do some research before putting out crazy statements like that


What did I say that was crazy? 

I stand by what I wrote. (...lack of nicotine not withstanding!) Dudes a Spammer!!!#1 . (...whether or not you like his product doesn't change that.). And Those supposed samples posted by *another* supposed 2nd new member with 1 post? They're bullshit. They're the same footage altered in post processing. (...and probably the exact same guy making both posts!) :blink:

I went to the linked website. Not impressed. A bunch of Short, badly compressed videos. 

I've accomplished the same level of stabilization using youtubes anti shake processing software when uploading videos. I haven't seen anything posted that's any better (or worse) than that here or on their funding page. :dunno:

If it's legit? They're not doing themselves any favors with the shitty quality videos they're using. 

IMO,.. They're only here posting click bait to their site trying to attract suckers for more funding. 

2¢ :shrug:


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

Chomps is right, dead giveaway on the cropping. Shitty product, shitty astroturfers engaging in shitty spam.

The thing doesn't even exist, which is why they are pumping an indiegogo. Which also means that little CES 2018 innovation honoree badge is fraud.

Sure enough, no sign of it here:
CES Innovation Awards - CES 2018


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

I've enjoyed this guys sportbike vids before, partly because of his use of a gimbal mount. But, he just uses a regular gopro with a gimbal mount. no new camera needed.


(my link didn't work, see the post below)


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

Hmm.....my link doesn't seem to work. Let me try a different way


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> What did I say that was crazy?
> 
> I stand by what I wrote. (...lack of nicotine not withstanding!) Dudes a Spammer!!!#1 . (...whether or not you like his product doesn't change that.). And Those supposed samples posted by *another* supposed 2nd new member with 1 post? They're bullshit. They're the same footage altered in post processing. (...and probably the exact same guy making both posts!) :blink:
> 
> ...


Check out the gondola in the background towards the end of the video. EXACT same timing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a spam post about a gimmick product. GoPro's are made in China, China is notorious for making knock off property and ripping existing tech and renaming it. There's a great episode of Top Gear where the boys show this in their automotive market. China doesn't have any copyright laws to protect this sort of thing. 

Having edited hours upon hours of follow cam footage shot with a DSLR, GoPro, and iPhone I can tell you right now I could stabilize or make that footage shaky as fuck. It's not that hard. 

Also these guys camera is a knock off, I should know, I've had 3 companies all from varying origins email me to promote the same crap. When you look at the tech specs side by side and then back track where it was made, it's a rip off. But hey keep defending the spammers.


----------



## GimbalCam (Nov 29, 2017)

*I am so sorry ...*



mojo maestro said:


> Hey Gymbol.................take yer spam........and shove it waaaaaaaay up yer ass.................when yer done..........you can fuck off.........


I am so sorry to bother you but I think you're too mean to me. I did nothing wrong. I read the "Posting Survey and Advertising" posted by the administrator so carefully, just as he mentioned:" If you want to open a thread to point people to your SNOWBOARDING RELATED product or company, that's ok." I just opened one thread in Outerwear and Accessories section and I didn't "bump" my thread every day with the irrelated advertisement. I know this is a professional community and you guys are trying to protect this community. I understand and respect you guys.


----------



## GimbalCam (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for your support！


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

we are professional internet trolls who will not be out trolled particularly with some sort of shiney snowboard knickknack, respond accordingly

after dudes face gets cut off by a drone, serious photogs arent about to take the entry as lightly as your wallet hoped


----------



## GimbalCam (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for your support！ We do really appreciate that!


----------



## GimbalCam (Nov 29, 2017)

*Thanks for your support!*



basser said:


> this technically classifies as spam but it's actually good haha


Thanks for your kind support!
I am trying to convince you guys this is not a spam.I read the "Posting Survey and Advertising" posted by the administrator so carefully, just as he mentioned:" If you want to open a thread to point people to your SNOWBOARDING RELATED product or company, that's ok." I just opened one thread in Outerwear and Accessories section and I didn't "bump" my thread every day with the irrelated advertisement. I know this is a professional community and you guys are trying to protect this community. I understand and respect you guys.


----------



## GimbalCam (Nov 29, 2017)

*Thanks for your support!*



16gkid said:


> If members want to see the content and its only posted once, is it really spam?


Thanks for your support again!

I think I did follow the rules. I just open one thread in Outwear and Accessories section and also I just posted it once.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank god you didn't ask for feedback or a survey...however you were not able to respond to a simple request to authentically demonstrate your "awesome" product and thus failed. @chomps1211 is kicking butts, in part because of his past experience of being a professional photog. And be thankful that BA didn't rip you a new one. 
OP welcome to the world.
wrath


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GimbalCam said:


> .....I read the "Posting Survey and Advertising" posted by the administrator so carefully, just as he mentioned:" If you want to open a thread to point people to your SNOWBOARDING RELATED product or company, that's ok."
> 
> .....I just opened one thread in Outerwear and Accessories section and I didn't "bump" my thread every day with the irrelated advertisement. I know this is a professional community and you guys are trying to protect this community. I understand and respect you guys.



Apparently you didn't read the rules _quite_ close enough....

_".....Don't drop irrelevant posts into multiple existing threads pointing out your company or thread. *Be prepared for a little bit of abuse in any case. *Be a contributing member, not just a free-advertiser. It is ok to have a link to your SNOWBOARDING RELATED company web page in your signature."_

(... @wrathfuldeity, I got your page!)  >


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Well GimbalCam/Wendi, you can redeem yourself by posting a similar side-by-side video, although instead of skiing how about a video of you jumping on a trampoline in lingerie? Or take that GimbalCam underwater and let's see some footage of you in the hot tub? That will appease at least 7% of the people here.


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

GimbalCam, why did you lie in the other thread and say you are Wendi Bauer from Pennsylvania? Fake footage, fake name, fake CES award, your scammy company is not going anywhere.

Why don't you tell us which patent you supposedly got? I am going to guess that is a lie too.



ctoma said:


> Well GimbalCam/Wendi, you can redeem yourself by posting a similar side-by-side video, although instead of skiing how about a video of you jumping on a trampoline in lingerie? Or take that GimbalCam underwater and let's see some footage of you in the hot tub? That will appease at least 7% of the people here.


This is not at all appropriate even for a scammer, have some respect for women.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ctoma said:


> Well GimbalCam/Wendi, you can redeem yourself by posting a similar side-by-side video, although instead of skiing how about a video of you jumping on a trampoline in lingerie? Or take that GimbalCam underwater and let's see some footage of you in the hot tub? That will appease at least 7% of the people here.





jerry gnarcia said:


> GimbalCam, why did you lie in the other thread and say you are Wendi Bauer from Pennsylvania?
> 
> ....This is not at all appropriate even for a scammer, have some respect for women.


Dude,... I appreciate you having my back earlier, but I have to disagree with you on this one. As it's stated in the rulez,... * "You have NO IDEA what verbal abuse is and Normal rules of moderating abuse do not apply to said rule breakers!"* 

I agree with @ctoma, if she wants to redeem herself, she can even make it SBF relevant!!! She can get herself a _Tramp Board_ to bounce on the trampoline in her lingerie!!! Show us exactly what kind of a "Board Tramp" she can be!!! :wink: :laugh:

Seriously tho... Young, old, Male, Female, straight, gay, transgender, hippy left wing commie pinko,... Right wing, web toed, inbred ******* gun nut,..? All are welcome here,... *Unless* they're Spammers! 

Then we'll hit *EVERY* hot button, soft underbelly issue they care to expose to us. >

You wanna see "Inappropriate??" 

Do a forum search for "Folding Snowboard" and see what we did to the *Poar Widdew Skool Gurl* who decided to post a survey & get snarky with us about da rulez!!! :blink: :rofl3:


----------



## jerry gnarcia (Feb 11, 2017)

Verbal abuse is fine, but I think there are enough ways to flame somebody without making it sexually degrading. It's just not a good look if you're over 16 and not on 4chan.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

jerry gnarcia said:


> Verbal abuse is fine, but I think there are enough ways to flame somebody without making it sexually degrading. It's just not a good look if you're over 16 and not on 4chan.


Easy Jerry, I'll put on the Golden Girls for you while you gum your oatmeal.


----------

